# Under bed terrarium



## Karri (Jun 2, 2017)

I have not purchased a tegu yet but I'm doing my research. To take up less space would an under the bed enclosure work for an adult black and white argentine tegu? Measurements are roughly 6' long 4.5' wide. The tegu would be allowed to roam most of the day and some at night.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

How would the lights be set up? And i would be concerned about getting a hot bed or having the bed catch fire.


----------



## Karri (Jun 2, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> How would the lights be set up? And i would be concerned about getting a hot bed or having the bed catch fire.


Lights safely on the inside and ventilation on the sides?


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

If you feel comfortable with it and there isnt a way for anything to go wrong then i think its fine.


----------



## BlueLego (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been thinking about doing this, too, but I was more so leaning towards having a bunk bed with the bed taken out at the bottom (like those beds that have space for a desk beneath them) where the Tegu enclosure would go.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 6, 2017)

BlueLego said:


> I've been thinking about doing this, too, but I was more so leaning towards having a bunk bed with the bed taken out at the bottom (like those beds that have space for a desk beneath them) where the Tegu enclosure would go.


Like a loft bed enclosure.


----------

